# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Pse e çuat temen TRUPI FEMEROR BARDH E ZI ne Padogane?

## diikush

> Tungjatjeta diikush,
> 
> Tema m&#235; posht&#235; q&#235; ju keni hapur u transferua n&#235; nj&#235; forum tjet&#235;r nga stafi i forumit pasi nuk ishte hapur n&#235; vendin e duhur ose ishte n&#235; kund&#235;rshtim me rregullat e forumit.
> 
> ----------
> Tema: Trupi Femeror Bardh e Zi
> Destinacioni: Fjale pa dogan&#235;
> ----------
> 
> ...




Mund te me sqaroje dikush nga stafi se ca rregullash kishte thyer kjo tema qe kisha hapur tek Artet Figurative?

Flm.

----------


## Fiori

Foto nga interneti mund te gjenden plot sidomos kur vjen puna tek arti. Nuk eshte e nevojshme te mbushim forumin me gjera te tilla kur mjafton te shkosh tek google dhe te gjesh me mijra foto bardhe e zi, per trupin e femres ose per trupin e mashkullit.

Nq se ke informacion mbi fotografine bardhe e zi si art atehere je i mirepritur ta sjellesh tek forumi i artit.

Pershendetje!

----------


## diikush

ne radhe te pare une nuk mbusha forumin me foto - kjo ishte tema e pare qe hap tek artet me fotografi.

ne radhe te dyte, pothuajse gjysma e temave ketu eshte me materiale nga interneti;tema per lajmet, filmat, librat, temat psikologjike dhe filozofike, etj etj - pra te gjitha ato qe ne diskutojme ketu jane dhe mund te gjenden ne internet, pasi tashme CDO GJE eshte ne internet. edhe ky forum qe ne po marim pjese eshte gjithashtu "ne internet"

fotografia, ashtu si dhe piktura, eshte art i mirfillte kur aplikohet nga profesionistet. Te tilla ishin edhe ato fotot, te cilat une i kisha akumuluar dhe desha ti ndaj me pjesmarresit e forumit. Per me teper, asnje lloj informacioni apo kritike mbi artin e fotografise bardh e zi nuk do ishte ne gjendje te percillte ate qe percjell vete arti, pra fotot ne kete rast. 

shume njerez ne forum sjellin citate librash apo fraza filmash, apo shprehje shkrimtaresh, etj. Simbas kesaj llogjike i bie qe nese une them apo diskutoj dicka ne nje teme ne forum qe e ka thene Platoni ta zeme, i bie qe tema te kaloje ne padogane, pasi une nuk jam Platoni dhe ajo thenie mund te gjendet ne internet?!


megjithate, forumi 'eshte juaji', keshtu qe juve patjeter do beni si te doni; kjo eshte evidente...

pershendetje gjithashtu.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Shume gabim qe fotot ishin postuar tek arti, dhe po aq gabim qe u levizen tek padogana. Dikushiii.... forumit shqiptar i mungon nje nenforum i quajtur "pornografia" dhe fotot e tua duhet ta kishin vendin atje. Tani, pse nuk ka nje nenforum te tille, apo pse nuk lejohet, kete une nuk e di.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Julie

Po aman mi vajza nga Korca, se di se c'fare eshte pornografi per ty, por per mua s'ishin porno ato qe pame. Erotike deri diku ndoshta, sepse vetem lakuriqesi kishte.
Por trupi i femres apo trupi i mashkullit, nuk shihen gjithmone me ate sy, qe MOS KA DALE LAKURIQ ESHTE TURP TA SHOHIM. Se di per mua, si person qe e adhuroj pikturen dhe fotografine, besoj se trupi i nje femre eshte art ne vetvete. 
Nuk eshte puna te shohesh vetem pjeset intime, por dhe lojen e bardhe e zise ne nje trup gjithe forma e harqe si i i femres.
Nejse une dhashe mendimin tim dhe respektoj dhe mendimin tuaj, sepse njerzit si une e si ty krijojne ngjyrat e kesaj bote.
ciao te gjitheve ju me siper.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

po kush te pyti ty me xhulke se c'fare eshte pornografia? Ti kerkon te na japesh leksione ketu apo si? Apo ke dale avukat mbrojtes i Dikushii-t eh? Po ike mi xhulke ik, se po ti duheshin ketij mikut avukate, me kish zgjedh mua ai e jo ty  :shkelje syri:

----------


## whisper

> Shume gabim qe fotot ishin postuar tek arti, dhe po aq gabim qe u levizen tek padogana. Dikushiii.... forumit shqiptar i mungon nje nenforum i quajtur "pornografia" dhe fotot e tua duhet ta kishin vendin atje. Tani, pse nuk ka nje nenforum te tille, apo pse nuk lejohet, kete une nuk e di.


Ato  foto  nuk  ishin  aspak  pornografi,  por  art  i  mirefillte  fotografik  dhe  personalisht  me  pelqyen  shume.  Nga  te  shikuarit  e  tyre  kenaqesia  te  vjen  pikerisht  nga  loja  qe  dritehijet  bardhezi  bejne  mbi  trupat  e  ekspozuar aty  dhe  jo  nga  vete  trupat e  lakuriqte. Une  keshtu  e  perceptova. Ndoshta  mund te  qendroje  argumenti  qe sjell  moderatorja  per  lehtesine  e  te  gjeturit  te  fotove  te  tilla  neper  Google  apo  gjetke  ne  internet,  por  gjithsesi  nuk  shoh  asnje  aresye  qe  tema  te  transferohej  te  padogana (!)

Neqoftese  qendron  argumenti  i moderatores  atehere  tema  mund  te  mbyllej (ne  menyre  qe  te  mos  behej  aneks  fotografik  i  google)  , por...  te  lihej  ne  ate  nenforum  ku  u  hap (qe  te  mos keqinterpretohej  vete  arti fotografik qe  buron  nga  ato  foto ).


ps. Se  c'me  erdhi  ndermend nje  pikture  e  Delakruase  "Liria  mbi  barrikada"  ku  ekspozohej  mes  nje  turme  te  plagosurish  dhe te  vraresh  nje grua  marshuese  me  gjinjte  e  zbuluar...simbol  i  fitores..vazhdimesise...jetes...Fatkeqesisht , ne  tekstin  e  nje  libri  te   historise   se  vitit  te  kater  gjimnaz ( ku  ajo  pikture ishte  vene ne  kopertine ) gjinjte  e  gruas  i  kishte  mbuluar  dhe  veshur  Ministria  e  Aresimit  dhe  Sektori  i  Librit  Shkollor... ne  "perkujdesjen"  e tyre  per  moralin  komunist  te  NJERIUT  TE  RI  qe  tentuan  te  fabrikonin  ne  epoken e  tyre...

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Whisper, une nuk kritikova fotot. Per me teper, kush tha qe nuk ka pornografi artistike? Mos me thuaj se s'te ka rene rasti ti shohesh ne raftet e librarive....jane te panumert.

I thashe ato qe thashe se, nese neser apo pasneser postoj nje shkrim me karakter seksual te Michel Foucault (marre ky nga google) nuk dua qe Dikushii te kerceje dhe thote: "Aha, pse cupken e lejuat?" Dhe administratoret, si konservatore qe jane, shkojne e ma mbyllin temen.
Si i thone nje llafi, c'do dhi varet per kemben e saj.

Gjithsesi, nese vertet do te beja nje kritike mbi fotot ne fjale, ka rrezik te te kundershtoja  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

> ps. Se  c'me  erdhi  ndermend nje  pikture  e  Delakruase  "Liria  mbi  barrikada"  ku  ekspozohej  mes  nje  turme  te  plagosurish  dhe te  vraresh  nje grua  marshuese  me  gjinjte  e  zbuluar...simbol  i  fitores..vazhdimesise...jetes...Fatkeqesisht , ne  tekstin  e  nje  libri  te   historise   se  vitit  te  kater  gjimnaz ( ku  ajo  pikture ishte  vene ne  kopertine ) gjinjte  e  gruas  i  kishte  mbuluar  dhe  veshur  Ministria  e  Aresimit  dhe  Sektori  i  Librit  Shkollor... ne  "perkujdesjen"  e tyre  per  moralin  komunist  te  NJERIUT  TE  RI  qe  tentuan  te  fabrikonin  ne  epoken e  tyre...


Aaaaa, tani i prishe punet. Shume kryevepra jane ndaluar ne kohen kur jane krijuar, a thua se fotot ne fjale ishin te atij niveli? Whisper, don't break my heart...please!

----------


## whisper

> Whisper, une nuk kritikova fotot. Per me teper, kush tha qe nuk ka pornografi artistike? Mos me thuaj se s'te ka rene rasti ti shohesh ne raftet e librarive....jane te panumert.
> 
> I thashe ato qe thashe se, nese neser apo pasneser postoj nje shkrim me karakter seksual te Michel Foucault (marre ky nga google) nuk dua qe Dikushii te kerceje dhe thote: "Aha, pse cupken e lejuat?" Dhe administratoret, si konservatore qe jane, shkojne e ma mbyllin temen.
> Si i thone nje llafi, c'do dhi varet per kemben e saj.
> 
> Gjithsesi, nese vertet do te beja nje kritike mbi fotot ne fjale, ka rrezik te te kundershtoja



"cdo"  shkruhet  pa  apostrof...lol

----------


## whisper

> Aaaaa, tani i prishe punet. Shume kryevepra jane ndaluar ne kohen kur jane krijuar, a thua se fotot ne fjale ishin te atij niveli? Whisper, don't break my heart...please!


Ok, nuk  po ta  thyej  zemren  anymore,  por  ti  me  pate  thene  qe  nuk  e ke  prej  qelqi...lol. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

qysh i shkruaka pa apostrof? _C'do_ eshte shkurtim i _cfare do._ Like in english: *do not* or _don't._   :buzeqeshje: 

ps. uhhhh...harrova une qe zemren e kam prej kristali  :perqeshje:  dmth thyet vetem me kristal...let's say a diamond (lol)

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Ato  foto  nuk  ishin  aspak  pornografi,  por  art  i  mirefillte  fotografik  dhe  personalisht  me  pelqyen  shume.


po pse atehere nuk ishin postuar foto te femrave ne cdo forme :P por vec femrat me trup te bukur  :perqeshje: , dhe pse disa pjesa te trupit qe sbesoj se eshte shume e rend ta shkrepesh aparatin fotografik ta marresh ne "menyre artistike"  :ngerdheshje: 

nuk jam kondra disa foto dukeshin artistike, por disa jo...besoj se dicka artistike do dukej me shume kur simbolizon dicka, shumica e fotove se di ca simbolizonte? "small waist, wide butt, long legs"...what man wouldn't consider this artistic lol

ps: mos me vrit per kete koment diikush se te kam xhan  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## whisper

> qysh i shkruaka pa apostrof? _C'do_ eshte shkurtim i _cfare do._ Like in english: *do not* or _don't._


Vogelushe, nuk themi  "c'do  dhi..." ("cfare  do"  dhi...), por  "cdo" dhi... (por  shyqyr  qe  dhite  nuk  jane  te  zgjebosura...lol) :Lulja3:

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

> Vogelushe, nuk themi  "c'do  dhi..." ("cfare  do"  dhi...), por  "cdo" dhi... (por  shyqyr  qe  dhite  nuk  jane  te  zgjebosura...lol)


ah qe te thente prifti e hoxha bashke ty... se me bere te qesh me ze (lol)

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

> qysh i shkruaka pa apostrof? _C'do_ eshte shkurtim i _cfare do._ Like in english: *do not* or _don't._ 
> 
> ps. uhhhh...harrova une qe zemren e kam prej kristali dmth thyet vetem me kristal...let's say a diamond (lol)


Per hir te se vertetes duhet thene qe po ja fut kot... :perqeshje: 
*Çdo* shkruhet pa apostrof  :shkelje syri: !Nuk eshte shkurtim por lidhez e mirefillte...! Fjala vjen , nese s'do e shkurtoje si do dilte per "Çdo njeri" , "Çfare do njeri" apo Çdokush -- Çfaredokush ? lol
Don't break our non-crystal hearts  :perqeshje:

----------


## i_pakapshem

Diikush me vjen keq per temen tende......por kta kshu e kane!  Nuk ja vlen te shprehesh verejtje sepse do te japin ato pergjigjet e pergjithshme qe i kane ne arkiv per te tilla raste.  Dhe ndonjehere nderhyn fiori dhe thot qe temen e hoqem sepse ato skane te bejne me artin fotografik sepse jane gjendur ne google.  Kane dhe goje te flasin kta, kur Albo e ka bo google homepage. :uahaha:  

ah po e di pse ja vlen ta hapesh kte temen e verejteve se mund ti digjosh komente te "bukura" si puna e atij qe tha kjo korcarja "foto qe postove ti jane pornografi" a medet medet  :pa dhembe:

----------


## SnoW~DroP

diikush nuk e ke mare vesh  qe lejohen vetem postime te fotove me ngjyra
 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Fiori

Sic e kam thene gjithmone ata qe nuk i pelqejne rregullat e forumit mjafton mos e frekuentojne me. As une as ndonje tjeter ne stafin e forumit nuk ju ka ndonje borxh shoqeror apo tjeter lloj. Madje pse nuk provoni te hapni forumet tuaja dhe bejini me mire, do ju uroja suksese dhe rruge te mbare pa mbetje qejfi.

Po te ishit kaq te interesuar pas artit do e kishit vene re gjate viteve qe tek forumi i artit nuk lejohet qe temat te kene vetem foto, cfaredolloj fotosh qofshin, tema duhet te kete nje fare informacioni (kjo perjashton krijuesit e forumit).


Dhe ne fund doja tu kujtoja se forumi eshte privat artist&#235; dhe artiste, mirembahet nga fondet dhe ndihma e nje grupi te vogel njerzish. Me problemet qe dalin nga vendosja e fotove te tilla merret pikerisht ky grupi "armik" me pak fjale, pasi ju qe flisni shume kur kini mundesine, mbyllni kompjuterin e merreni me ndonje reviste artistike qe sigurisht ja vini mamase tek tavolina e bukes cdo dite per ti zgjeruar njohurite artistike mbi trupin femeror. 


Pershendetje!

----------

